

How Wannabe Designers Burden the Profession - ashutoshm
http://sixrevisions.com/project-management/wannabe-designers/
What Earns the Title of "Designer"?
======
chc
This article isn't _wrong_ , but it's so unhelpful that I can't see anything
to recommend it. It's just a rant. The description of a poseur designer is so
vaudevillian that everyone, regardless of how much they suck, will look at it
and say, "Gosh, I'm sure glad I'm not one of THOSE idiots." It's true that bad
designers devalue the profession, but this article doesn't shed any light on
the problem or bring us any closer to solving it.

~~~
wccrawford
I totally disagree. Bad designers don't devalue the profession, they show the
real value of good designers. Anyone who has hired a bad designer will
immediately see the difference a good designer makes.

------
ThomPete
It's not wannabe designers that is burdening the profession.

Blame the fact that they can't afford your prices and therefore go for the
less expensive.

Blame many things, but don't blame the wannabe designer.

------
tuhin
_You think this article is mean and I’m an idiot._

That is when I closed the tab.

[Disclaimer: I am a designer and I think this article lacks on 'n' number of
levels]

~~~
tuhin
Also this is the designer's aka _Writer, Blogger, SEO & Ne'er-Do-Well. A small
but sick following of a few Million readers._'s site:

<http://speiderschneider.blogspot.com/> [ A generic WP template]

~~~
code_duck
Right, that shares the design of my favorite blog,
<http://davidmarkfans.wordpress.com/>

------
jbanko
Speider Schneider doesn't appear to be a designer.

